# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Baston de aparicion, recomendaciones

## Chuvi's

Hacia mucho que no me metia por aqui y esque he estado un poco ocupado y ahora que iba a hacer una compra a tiendamagia me ha surgido la duda de que baston de aparicion es "mejor" el que pone de acero o el de fantasio. y ya de paso si me decis si el baston bailarin de tiendamagia esta bien... esque voy a empezar a poner un toque serio en mis rutinas con baston y sombrero o capa, no se si mas serio o mas comico, pero me gustaria saber esto que os he preguntado

Gracias

----------


## MAGICUS POL

Hola Chuvi's lo primero que te digo es: usa el buscador. Pero te voy a dar unos consejos: el bastón de metal no te lo recomendaria porque es peligroso y necesita ciertos cuidados, pero en el bastón de fantasio no puedes usar antorchas ni cosas de fuego, aun asi cogete el de fantasio. Respecto al bastón bailarin es muy bonito pero necesita cierta practica para saberlo manejar bien. Espero haberte ayudado.
Saludos!

----------


## mariio

te respondo:
tengo los dos bastones,sin duda el de fantasion no necesita cuidados ni es peligroso,el de metal necesita engrasarlo de vez en cuando y puede ser un poco peligroso si no lo has practicado,incluso a veces corta un poco,yo uso el de metal porque es mas seguro una vez abierto,tiene mas peso con lo cual se maneja mejor y se abre mas rápido
respecto a el baston,yo tengo el de tiendamagia,de todos los modelos que he visto es mi preferido,lo único es que necesitas luces especiales y mucha práctica,una vez practicado,el efecto vale muchísimo la pena.
espero que te sirva de ayuda
un saludo

----------


## ElIlusionista

Los dos están bien, pero es lo que dice mariio. El de metal es más peligroso aunque más efectista

----------


## magojuanky

Es cierto.
El de metal al principio cuando no le manejas te puede hacer un poco de daño pero yo creo que merece la pena porque te va a durar mas y para mi produce un mejor efecto. En cambio el de fantasio de plástico es mas facil de manejar y tiene la ventaja de que al ser de color puedes hacer aparecer el baston de un pañuelo rojo y que el baston sea rojo. Ahora te toca decidir a ti.

----------


## JaumeBF

Yo tengo de el Fantasio y te lo recomiendo (no lo puedo comparar con el de metal, porqué no lo tengo), queda muy bien si lo sabes utilizar. Cuando lo compré me salia fatal y no me gustaba, pero con el tiempo he aprendido a utilizarlo y me encanta el efecto que produce   :Wink:

----------


## Bubby Barton

Hola, yo creo que es mejor el de plastico. Los de metal he visto que se doblan cuando los manipulas una vez aparecido y creo que eso mosquea al respetable. El de plastico es mas firme,  pero tienes que hacerlo con música porque se oye un poco. Yo lo hago aparecer quemando papel flash. Mi consejo es ensayar hasta que puedas hacerlo aparecer con una sola mano, queda mucho mas vistoso. Y NO HACER LO QUE HE VISTO A UN MAGO: Lanzarlo al público para abrirlo. Puede ser peligroso y se ve todo. un saludo.

----------


## mariio

lo de que parece que se dola es efecto óptico con el metal y la luz

----------


## djeid06

Buenas! yo tengo el de fantasio y me va muii bien :D :twisted: 

Suerte!

----------


## magojuanillo

ala pues yo todo lo contrario jeje , bueno tengo los 2 y a mi personalmente me gusta mas el de acero, ¿peligroso?, para nada , peligroso es una pistola, bueno a lo que voi yo teniendo los 2 uso el de metal,pero eso ya va en gustos... :twisted:

----------


## ChaMeR

yo creo que para empezar es mejor el de fantasio, pero cada uno con sus gustos no? 

ChaMeR

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

El de metal es el único que funciona bien con fuego o pñulelos mas grandes, para lo demás es de fantasio va de fabula.

Magisaluditos

----------


## carlossicilia

yo tengo el de plastico rojo de fantasio y va muy bien lo hago con un pañuelo de rombo y queda genial, te recomiendo que el pañuelo lo ates porque si no sale el baston y el pañuelo por otro lado volando

----------


## JaumeBF

Y como quieres hacerlo sin atarlo?

----------


## carlossicilia

es que yo al principio lo ponia solo pasado por la anilla y ya te digo se me iba volando, por eso lo decia

----------


## magic pau

El de metal se abre mejor y es mas firme pero necesitas cuidarlo para que no se te estropee

----------


## charlyelmago

mmmm no se por que dicen que el baston de fantasio no funciona  bien con fuego o con pañuelos yo lo vengo utilizando hace como 3 años con la antorcha y con pañuelos diamantes y su funcionamiento es perfecto y por la diferecia en presio y evaluando los pro y contra entre uno y otro 100 veses el de fantasio

----------


## madagar

yo opino que este es un tema que np tiene fin ya que algunos prefieren plastico o metal, yo creo que esta e suna desicion se podria decir personal ya que el mismo show pide mas, que quiero decir con esto que para sedas y cordones esta bien el de plastico pero cuando ya quieres meterle fuego el de metal, esa es mi manera de ver las cosas, el mismo show te pide, es un ser vivo!!!!!!!!!!!!
gracias!!!

sugerencia: 
no le ponga un liquido que aqui en mexico se conoce como wd 40 es un aflojador de tuercas oxidadas,estan efectivo en su trabajo, el baston simplemente se abre todo se desarma!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SOFTVADER

Hola Madagar,tu no has visto que este hilo llevaba parado desde hace casi que 4 años? hay que mirar las fechas antes de comentar.
Un saludo.

----------


## magicleunam

*Hola amigo!, la verdad es que yo tengo el bastón aparicion de acero, su problema es que puede ser peligroso dependiendo de su uso, dado que yo me e cortado un par de veces con él, pero és mucho mas rápido y efectivo que el de fantasio,dado que el de fantasio va con un poco de retraso...*


*SALUDOS!.*

----------

